# If Floyd thrashes Canelo...



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

...Mayweather is the favorite to win, but I think most figure he'll win like he won against Baldomir; being extremely tentative, albeit effective. I know it's somewhat unlikely, but if Mayweather dominates Alvarez a la Corrales and Gatti, or shit, even Mosley, how highly would you regard him? Where would you place him on your ATG list? For me, top 20, easy.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

First off, if Floyd stepped up and gave the fans their money's worth, that would be huge for boxing in general. It would also further silence any Pac talk.

There are far too many variables to say how it impacts his long term legacy. How does Canelo's career progress? Was Canelo a zombie at the weigh in? Etc. But, overall, it would have to enhance Floyd's legacy, particularly with the casual fans who will tune in. It doesn't likely land him in the top 20 right away, though.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have him in my top forty at the moment and him thrashing Canelo isn't going to make him leapfrog multiple spots. He'd be around #33 on my list if I ever bothered to compile one, give or take a couple of spots. If he retires unbeaten and faces an acceptable standard of competition for his final few fights, he could probably enter the top 30.

An obvious ATG and legend, just not top 20 yet.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

If Floyd dominates Canelo, in brutal fashion, he'll cement his PFP status and #1 rank at 147/154. However, it doesn't do much for his ATG ranking, especially since we don't know what kind of career Canelo's going to have. But Floyd's around 25-35 as is.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Canelo is already proven right now. This is the toughest_ viable_ fight Mayweather could have taken. I don't understand the logic behind "depends on how Canelo's career pans out".


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Canelo is already proven right now. This is the toughest_ viable_ fight Mayweather could have taken. I don't understand the logic behind "depends on how Canelo's career pans out".


Just because Canelo's the toughest challenge Floyd could possibly take *AT THIS MOMENT* doesn't mean that it's an ATG booster. Outside of Canelo, who was another practical option? Could Floyd have fought Karrass following the Berto win? :yep


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

It would be a solid win. I'm not fully sold on Canelo yet so it would depend on how he goes afterwards as to how I would end up rating it but for now it would probably be in his top ten. Good but not great - if Canelo goes on to do great stuff then it obviously moves up the list. Many will say he is a zombie though and other shit. I think he should have fought him at 154 as he whups him at either weight,


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

He's a top 30 ATG right now. If he beats Canelo probably moves him up a few spots. If he finishes his career 50-0 top 15 or 20 ATG is where he should be ranked although some will say top 10 ATG if that happened I would disagree.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Abraham said:


> Canelo is already proven right now. This is the toughest_ viable_ fight Mayweather could have taken. I don't understand the logic behind "depends on how Canelo's career pans out".


Thats not technically true. Pacquaio and Bradley are much more proven fighters but those fights are not possible and Pacquaio has been on the decline so its not favourable at this moment in time. Marquez is also a much more proven fighter but it would be a hard sell based on the dominant display put on by Floyd in the first fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

O59 said:


> I have him in my top forty at the moment and him thrashing Canelo isn't going to make him leapfrog multiple spots. He'd be around #33 on my list if I ever bothered to compile one, give or take a couple of spots. If he retires unbeaten and faces an acceptable standard of competition for his final few fights, he could probably enter the top 30.
> 
> An obvious ATG and legend, just not top 20 yet.


Thats pretty much how I have it.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

If he thrashed Canelo it would of course boost his ATG legacy. Won't leapfrog him forward lots of spots, but certainly it will do more than his wins vs Guerrero, Ortiz and Mosley. Everyone said Canelo was the toughest fight out there for Mayweather and he is the #1 at 154 at the moment after beating Trout.

If he thrashed Canelo it'd be one of his best wins in quite a while. It'd be hard to know where to place him personally because I don't know enough about enough fighters to make a ATG P4P list I'd be happy with yet. He would probably be somewhere from 30-50 off the top of my head.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Canelo is a young fighter who's big and managed to beat Trout. 

A good fighter, but it won't do much for Floyd's legacy IMO.

Given how infrequently Floyd opens up and takes risks to force a stoppage, if he thrashes Canelo, I'd suspect it will be Canelo who looks like a sitting duck and performs worse than we all thought.


----------



## Amsterdam (Aug 26, 2013)

First of all, Floyd will not be able to tentatively shut out Canelo via accurate pot shotting and ring movement like he did Baldomir. Anyone who think this is that easy of a fight needs to revisit Floyd for the past few years and look at Canelo in a more detailed light because - 

a) Canelo is leagues above Baldomir in every category except maybe chin and stamina(neither matter against Floyd). 

b) Floyd's 7 years older now from that fight. 

Canelo is a crisp puncher that has good power, good jab, is larger and presents stylistic difficulties. He's easily a superior fighter than that of 2012 Cotto and we saw how Cotto had some success in making that a difficult fight for Floyd. 

This is a good fight, many variables can come into play and the only negative is the silly catchweight, which I hope Canelo ignores and comes in a healthy 154. If Floyd were to gain a dominant victory, then of course it looks good for him. The reason he looked like his legs were back in prime form against Guerrero, is because any elite fighter is going to look flawless versus a 2nd tier guy like Guerrero. So if we're going to use the Mayweather of the Cotto fight as the measure for how he'll come in terms of physical form, I think anyone will see a competitive fight and not an easy one. It's a dangerous night for Mayweather. 

I'm personally picking Canelo.


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Just because Canelo's the toughest challenge Floyd could possibly take *AT THIS MOMENT* doesn't mean that it's an ATG booster. Outside of Canelo, who was another practical option? Could Floyd have fought Karrass following the Berto win? :yep


It just shows how good Floyd is, that we consider someone who will outweigh him by 20lbs on fight night "his toughest challenge".

If he dominates Canelo I would definitely say it helps his ATG rankings, then depending on how his other fights pan out and who he fights, we can then talk about top 20, top 15 etc.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> First of all, Floyd will not be able to tentatively shut out Canelo via accurate pot shotting and ring movement like he did Baldomir. Anyone who think this is that easy of a fight needs to revisit Floyd for the past few years and look at Canelo in a more detailed light because -
> 
> a) Canelo is leagues above Baldomir in every category except maybe chin and stamina(neither matter against Floyd).
> 
> ...


Of course you are just like you did on ESB and were constantly proven wrong, why stop now?:deal


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 17, 2013)

If Floyd thrashes Canelo like that, I'll just take it confirm what I've been saying all along: Floyd took on a popular and promising but unproven kid in conditions where Floyd believed that he had the advantage, all so he could get a big payday with a minimum of risk.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

The Wanderer said:


> If Floyd thrashes Canelo like that, I'll just take it confirm what I've been saying all along: Floyd took on a popular and promising but unproven kid in conditions where Floyd believed that he had the advantage, all so he could get a big payday with a minimum of risk.


Yet if PBF didn't fight him people would line up saying he ducked him. He can't win here.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 17, 2013)

For what it's worth I wouldn't have been one of them, I've said all along that it's ridiculous that a guy who only just got his first victory over someone who could be considered world class is being held up as a serious threat and challenge to the p4p #1 . Canelo's size and potential for landing a solid one shot that Floyd can't handle are among the main reasons, to me, that this fight isn't a total mismatch.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

He's already on the fringe of my top 10. Another win would definitely put him there.


----------



## Amsterdam (Aug 26, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Of course you are just like you did on ESB and were constantly proven wrong, why stop now?:deal


I've picked no fighter over Floyd since hmmm.....

I can't remember. I haven't picked any of his opponents over him since the mid 2000s, since he doesn't like facing elite opposition. :lol:

I would have picked Manny and Paul Williams had he faced them.


----------



## Amsterdam (Aug 26, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Yet if PBF didn't fight him people would line up saying he ducked him. He can't win here.


#1 - No catchweight.

#2 - Had Floyd been fighting top opposition the entire time, instead of wasting lots of time with timely retirements and being the biggest issue in the Pac-Floyd fail saga, people wouldn't be saying he ducked anyone. :deal

As it stands now, he's solidified himself as a comfort zone cunt for the most money. That's just how it is.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Top 20 for Mayweather with his resume is an abomination to mankind. 

If Mosley and De La Hoya were prime, then I'll understand.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> #1 - No catchweight.
> 
> #2 - Had Floyd been fighting top opposition the entire time, instead of wasting lots of time with timely retirements and being the biggest issue in the Pac-Floyd fail saga, people wouldn't be saying he ducked anyone. :deal
> 
> As it stands now, he's solidified himself as a *comfort zone cunt* for the most money. That's just how it is.


That, is exactly how I've always wanted to describe him but couldn't find the words for it.

Bravo, Amsterdam. Bravo! :happy :cheers


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lotta butt-hurt in this thread.


----------



## Amsterdam (Aug 26, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Top 20 for Mayweather with his resume is an abomination to mankind.
> 
> If Mosley and De La Hoya were prime, then I'll understand.


Mayweather barely scratches the top 75 if you're being totally objective.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Canelo is already proven right now. This is the toughest_ viable_ fight Mayweather could have taken. I don't understand the logic behind "depends on how Canelo's career pans out".


Canelo has one very close, competitive win against Trout and that's it against the elite. Hardly "proven".


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> #1 - No catchweight.
> 
> #2 - Had Floyd been fighting top opposition the entire time, instead of wasting lots of time with timely retirements and being the biggest issue in the Pac-Floyd fail saga, people wouldn't be saying he ducked anyone. :deal
> 
> As it stands now, he's solidified himself as a comfort zone cunt for the most money. That's just how it is.


It's hard to argue this.


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

If?


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> ...Mayweather is the favorite to win, but I think most figure he'll win like he won against Baldomir; being extremely tentative, albeit effective. I know it's somewhat unlikely, but if Mayweather dominates Alvarez a la Corrales and Gatti, or shit, even Mosley, how highly would you regard him? Where would you place him on your ATG list? For me, top 20, easy.


Top 20 if he loses. FMJ accomplishments so far should outshine any possible losses this late in the game.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Abraham said:


> ...Mayweather is the favorite to win, but I think most figure he'll win like he won against Baldomir; being extremely tentative, albeit effective. I know it's somewhat unlikely, but if Mayweather dominates Alvarez a la Corrales and Gatti, or shit, even Mosley, how highly would you regard him? Where would you place him on your ATG list? For me, top 20, easy.


Most expect a Mosley-like beatdown but it will be a chess match. Canelo knows he's quite open on the front foot and would get his ass handed to him, but what Trout found out is that he can set traps and time you very well on the backfoot and he's not easy to hit. I'm expecting a boxing match for most of the fight with Floyd having the upper hand in clean effective punching with a Canelo left hook possibly bringing some drama, then if my prediction is right and by the championship rounds Saul will be a couple of round behind, I see him going for the kill and get bloodied. It will be sweet science with some boos for ppl. who expected a fight. There's a 30% chance that a left hook will turn this to Canelo's favor, but 70% and my prediction is that he loses like 9 rounds to 3.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

He'd be just behind Lomachenko for me.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Easy work.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> That, is exactly how I've always wanted to describe him but couldn't find the words for it.
> 
> Bravo, Amsterdam. Bravo! :happy :cheers


Always? I remember trying to get you to chill out on your Floyd fanboyism on ESB in the Classic. You're Anj, you were looking for hypotheticals on how he could be greater than Whitaker. Now you're completely off the wagon.. cause Lomachenko turned pro? :lol: :verysad


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Be gone, Anjie. :yep Floyd's post-DLH fans are poo.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Always? I remember trying to get you to chill out on your Floyd fanboyism on ESB in the Classic. You're Anj, you were looking for hypotheticals on how he could be greater than Whitaker. Now you're completely off the wagon.. cause Lomachenko turned pro? :lol: :verysad


:lol: No, it wasn't fanboyism, it was ambitiously testing out, using Pernell's career as a means of trying to show why if Mayweather beat guys like Pacquiao (assuming he's been hit with hard shots but still is gutsy as ever and is coming off two great performances), move up to fight Martinez (pre-Murray), Canelo, and someone else, that he could be considered very CLOSE to Whitaker in the rankings if we're willing to stretch it. I stated it was just me testing/trying to create a case for him not out of fanboyism though. Having said that, I do believe Mayweather is greater than a lot of people give him credit for..whereby his greatness lies in what is deemed to be his 'untested' adaptability.

Think about it, it sounds quite reasonable. I mean, after Floyd reaches 50-0, he'll be around 30-33rd to me..

But Lomachenko....he's an animal who will at least go down as someone who is as great as Azumah Nelson...at LEAST. Lomachenko I believe in 7 years will decide, 'Fuck it..I'm going to dominate the 140lb division, I mean I already beat guys in the amateurs many years ago who ended up debuting at 140lbs, and there I was, debuting at 126lbs'.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Be gone, Anjie. :yep Floyd's post-DLH fans are poo.


I'm pre-DLH.

I don't think you realise that I'm actually a bigger fan of Oscar De La Hoya. I had given reasons why I think it should be plausible to see Oscar in the Top 50. I was rooting for Oscar even though he was years removed from his prime and his head was all over the place.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

It deepens his resume, but as an ATG booster he stays put.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Anj... I'm just fuckin with you, bro. :lol: 

You know you love you some Floyd in your heart of hearts. I've been frustrated with him too.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> Mayweather barely scratches the top 75 if you're being totally objective.


:rofl :rofl :rofl atsch

Let me guess right behind Calzaghe.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> Mayweather barely scratches the top 75 if you're being totally objective.


75th? lol why so low?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Anj... I'm just fuckin with you, bro. :lol:
> 
> You know you love you some Floyd in your heart of hearts. I've been frustrated with him too.


 I'm a fan of Floyd for sure. It's a love-hate thing. Floyd is as somebody said lately, a 'comfort zone cunt'.

I watched Episode 2 of All Access today, was disappointed. Same shit as ever although I wonder where Miss Jackson is.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm a fan of Floyd for sure. It's a love-hate thing. Floyd is as somebody said lately, a 'comfort zone cunt'.
> 
> I watched Episode 2 of All Access today, was disappointed. Same shit as ever although I wonder where Miss Jackson is.


Miss Jackson is no more I think


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

He's already in the top 20


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm a fan of Floyd for sure. It's a love-hate thing. Floyd is as somebody said lately, a 'comfort zone cunt'.
> 
> I watched Episode 2 of All Access today, was disappointed. Same shit as ever although I wonder where Miss Jackson is.


Thought he broke up with her? Bama made a big, huge thread about it a couple months ago.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-Mayweather-Jr-was-never-going-to-get-married



Sweethomebama said:


> Because he is gay and Nevada hasn't legalized homosexual marriage yet.
> 
> News comes out today that Floyd and his fiance have suddenly broken up with him repossessing all the jewelery he bought her. Silly Floyd, like Kanye West he thinks he can fool us by being in relationships with chicks while obviously and openly committing homosexual behavior.
> 
> Floyd we like you because you are a excellent boxer, go back and be with 50 and get your life together with someone who obviously cares about you. Your health comes first.


----------



## beat down (Jun 6, 2013)

First of all he didn't beat trout, he doesn't throw enough to trouble mayweather he throws ten punches a round and he going to miss with most of them, he gassed by the 6th round in the trout fight and he wasn't weight drained, in this fight he will be. He had a puncher chance at 154 now he has half a punches chance at 152 mayweather ud beat down all day, maybe even a stoppage if Canelo is severely weight drained but I doubt it. It may have boosted his legacy if he fought him at 154 but because he didn't it does little for it.


----------



## Amsterdam (Aug 26, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 75th? lol why so low?


- Handpicked opposition and his shameless ducking of Pacquaio for 2 and a half years is enough to give a major discredit.

Look at his resume, it's not that impressive.


----------



## Amsterdam (Aug 26, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl atsch
> 
> Let me guess right behind Calzaghe.


No, Calzaghe wouldn't even make the top 100, and if he did it'd be barely.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> No, Calzaghe wouldn't even make the top 100, and if he did it'd be barely.


So whats your top 75


----------



## Amsterdam (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have time to do one, but out of typical top 100 lists that I have seen, I couldn't put him higher than that range if being objective. Fact remains that he doesn't fight top opposition, Showtime ordered the Canelo showdown due to poor sales of the Guerrero fight when Floyd and co. were talking about facing Amir Khan as the next opponent. To get that made, there had to be a catchweight, something he spoke out against in the past. 

For the accolades of being undefeated and jumping through weight classes, there are a lot of negative marks that you don't find in a lot of old school greats. 

He doesn't belong in the same class as guys like Bernard Hopkins and Manny Pacquaio of his own era, much less universally recognized top 20's like Pernell Whitaker, or even higher - SRL or Duran.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

beat down said:


> *First of all he didn't beat trout*, he doesn't throw enough to trouble mayweather he throws ten punches a round and he going to miss with most of them, he gassed by the 6th round in the trout fight and he wasn't weight drained, in this fight he will be. He had a puncher chance at 154 now he has half a punches chance at 152 mayweather ud beat down all day, maybe even a stoppage if Canelo is severely weight drained but I doubt it. It may have boosted his legacy if he fought him at 154 but because he didn't it does little for it.


Huh? atsch

Even Trout had Canelo winning, wasn't that hard to pick out the one with the cleaner, harder shots and the knockdown. Slap yourself for the stupid 10 punch comment too, Canelo averages 600 punches over 12 and threw 700 vs. Mosley to the 450 of Floyd. Selective punching vs. the quick, sneaky and rangy Trout was by choice, and it worked.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> - Handpicked opposition and his shameless ducking of Pacquaio for 2 and a half years is enough to give a major discredit.
> 
> Look at his resume, it's not that impressive.


I would have fought a Calzaghe fan wouldn't mind handpicked opponents lol

I do believe Mayweather didn't try hard enough to get the deal done, although I believe the dick antics came from Roach and Pacquiao.

His resume says something big about his longevity. He is a H2H brute. Arguably the greatest super featherweight of all time - haven't seen anyone as impressive at 130lbs that's for sure, although Lomachenko will prove otherwise later on in his career.

W Cotto - this is a very good win. I don't buy this 'past prime' bs, either way, Cotto was bullying the hell out of Mayweather and is just too small to be effective and bring the advantages he had over Mayweather, to someone like Lara, Trout or Canelo. 
W Canelo
W Lara
W Alexander
W Thurman
W Castillo 
W Corrales
W Hatton
W Fat Marquez
W Past Prime Mosley
W Past Prime Oscar
W Genaro
W Judah
W Guerrero
W Mitchell
- That's still solid as fuck. Doesn't have a marquee win but has many wins against hall of famers.


----------



## beat down (Jun 6, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Huh? atsch
> 
> Even Trout had Canelo winning, wasn't that hard to pick out the one with the cleaner, harder shots and the knockdown. Slap yourself for the stupid 10 punch comment too, Canelo averages 600 punches over 12 and threw 700 vs. Mosley to the 450 of Floyd. Selective punching vs. the quick, sneaky and rangy Trout was by choice, and it worked.


Did you watch the fight dipshit ? Canelo gassed after the knock down and threw fuck all for the next 5 rounds, you are dumb he threw fuck all in the trout fight he threw a couple of flurries a round he didn't come closes to throwing 50 punches a round which is what you claiming, oh and his quick selective punches only worked because the judges were brought. There is a reason Canelo only fought one decent 154 pounder in trout and has been bringing welterweights up Lopez ? Hatton? and he couldn't even finish Hatton off, so much for his fearsome punching power, go and take your face for a shit. I will put my house on it that Floyd ud's Canelo easy money.


----------



## Amsterdam (Aug 26, 2013)

> I would have fought a Calzaghe fan wouldn't mind handpicked opponents lol


Being a fan of a fighter does not mean the fighter is exempt from proper criticisms when it's merited. Besides, Calzaghe was never a superstar with tremendous earning potential and the ability to get the fights made. At the tail end of his career he did make the fights that were asked for when his profile was increased. Not that I am disagreeing with you that Calzaghe was also a comfort zone cunt, but it's a different set of semantics involving him than someone with the profile of Mayweather.

And he's not as good as a fighter as Mayweather anyway. That also brings a different standard, Calzaghe is no ATG. I'm a huge fan and loved his fighting style and think that he could have been one, but he's not. Objectivity.



> I do believe Mayweather didn't try hard enough to get the deal done, although I believe the dick antics came from Roach and Pacquiao.


Certainly Arum, Roach and Pac have a portion of the blame. But the majority is from Mayweather and that's not even debatable. In many interviews when the negotiations were hot, he was making a new set of excuses when Pac and co. seemingly obliged to the current set that he had set prior. Likewise he explicitly stated that he feared Pac was PED'd and that Pac couldn't have done what he did without it and that his health and family mattered more than boxing. All useless excuses, especially when two fighters in his stable tested positive for PED's and there's a report on the net that Thomas Hauser leaked that links Floyd himself to a PED ring.

That's aside from all of the other constantly evolving excuses. He didn't want the Pac fight and ducked it to the best of his ability, starting with an orchestrated smear campaign in the media.



> His resume says something big about his longevity. He is a H2H brute. Arguably the greatest super featherweight of all time - haven't seen anyone as impressive at 130lbs that's for sure, although Lomachenko will prove otherwise later on in his career.


His resume says a lot of things. He's a H2H brute at 130-135, he becomes much more beatable as he moves up to 140 and 147, thus the incessant cherry picking at those weights. And by no means is he a small Welter, he's quite a nice sized Welter, not large, but decent.



> W Cotto - this is a very good win. I don't buy this 'past prime' bs, either way, Cotto was bullying the hell out of Mayweather and is just too small to be effective and bring the advantages he had over Mayweather, to someone like Lara, Trout or Canelo.
> W Canelo
> W Lara
> W Alexander
> ...


Cotto is a good win, he struggled with him like I said he would, when most picked Floyd by an easy UD like they are against Canelo, ignoring past issue's with pressure styles.

I didn't realize he defeated Alexander, Canelo and Lara yet.

W's over Judah and old DLH are solid. Castillo won the first, Mayweather won the 2nd. Solid wins, nothing phenomenal.

W's over Ortiz, Guerrero, fat Marquez and so on are almost useless. Then the timely retirements when the divisions were hot and missing Pac, Williams and so on that were the rivals and tremendous challenges. Mayweather doesn't like challenges.

This is why he's a 3rd bracket ATG and not a first bracket.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Abraham said:


> ...Mayweather is the favorite to win, but I think most figure he'll win like he won against Baldomir; being extremely tentative, albeit effective. I know it's somewhat unlikely, but if Mayweather dominates Alvarez a la Corrales and Gatti, or shit, even Mosley, how highly would you regard him? Where would you place him on your ATG list? For me, top 20, easy.


still the same even though Canelo's record is gowdy..


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> First of all, Floyd will not be able to tentatively shut out Canelo via accurate pot shotting and ring movement like he did Baldomir. Anyone who think this is that easy of a fight needs to revisit Floyd for the past few years and look at Canelo in a more detailed light because -
> 
> a) Canelo is leagues above Baldomir in every category except maybe chin and *stamina(neither matter against Floyd).
> *
> ...


:lol: tell that to canelo when hes gassed in the 10th and floyd is landing 60% of his power shots and canelo's face is all busted up.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

I respect your objectivity @Amsterdam. Tend to love Floyd but I agree there is nothing great about his resume though he has a HOF-type career. Dont consider him an ATG though he and JMM may be my fav fighters to watch in these times. He didn't want shit to do with Williams, has no marquee win, did see something and no outstanding win at 154 even if he beats Alvarez. Fact is he's a businessman first and a fighter second and even he said that. As long as he can fight okay fighters and get a big payday he's satisfied. Though not his fault he's so lucky he's fighting in this era. Not to pin it all on him though he did see something he feared in Pacquiao, hate that both are so content with not fighting each other.

Even now are people really gonna say this Pacquiao still can't wipe out the whole 147 division minus JMM & Floyd assuming he's still in decent shape? But no Floyd may fight Maidana, Garcia/Mattysse winner, Alexander, and/or Bradley next and people are gonna be praising him like the golden calf though none of those wins truly stand out and are mediocre minus Bradley. And people give me shit when I want him to face GGG, he has no other challenges really. Though I think Alvarez will trouble him at times style wise he's tailor made for Floyd(low stamina, low punch output, drops guard with limited head movement as fight goes on) but glad fight is happening. Floyd aint gonna throw those meaningless jabs/straights Trout was making Canelo look like Locche.


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

techks said:


> I respect your objectivity @Amsterdam. Tend to love Floyd but I agree there is nothing great about his resume though he has a HOF-type career. Dont consider him an ATG though he and JMM may be my fav fighters to watch in these times. He didn't want shit to do with Williams, has no marquee win, did see something and no outstanding win at 154 even if he beats Alvarez. Fact is he's a businessman first and a fighter second and even he said that. As long as he can fight okay fighters and get a big payday he's satisfied. Though not his fault he's so lucky he's fighting in this era. Not to pin it all on him though he did see something he feared in Pacquiao, hate that both are so content with not fighting each other.
> 
> Even now are people really gonna say this Pacquiao still can't wipe out the whole 147 division minus JMM & Floyd assuming he's still in decent shape? But no Floyd may fight Maidana, Garcia/Mattysse winner, Alexander, and/or Bradley next and people are gonna be praising him like the golden calf though none of those wins truly stand out and are mediocre minus Bradley. And people give me shit when I want him to face GGG, he has no other challenges really. Though I think Alvarez will trouble him at times style wise he's tailor made for Floyd(low stamina, low punch output, drops guard with limited head movement as fight goes on) but glad fight is happening. Floyd aint gonna throw those meaningless jabs/straights Trout was making Canelo look like Locche.


This may be the most despicable thing I have ever read. You want Floyd, who is smaller than most 140 pounders and some 135 pounders, to fight a hard hitting middleweight because you realize his greatness, if he isn't an ATG than you would be fine with his post Oscar resume. What Floyd haters fail to realize is Floyd and Manny are ATG's because of their pre-Oscar resume and the eye test. If I started watching boxing in 2009 I would feel like you, I often saw this with casuals on ESPN.


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

If you look at the Oscar-Manny negotiations you know Manny's team gave nothing, they got the weight they wanted, the gloves they wanted, they got nearly twice the tickets and they got more than he was worth at the time. To say Floyd feared Manny is ridiculous, Manny wasn't willing to give anything.


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> Mayweather barely scratches the top 75 if you're being totally objective.


A lot of morons seem to be signing up lately, if I want to debate Floyd 's greatness I'll go to Scene or ESPN, only casuals and Pactards question what Floyd is.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> Being a fan of a fighter does not mean the fighter is exempt from proper criticisms when it's merited. Besides, Calzaghe was never a superstar with tremendous earning potential and the ability to get the fights made. At the tail end of his career he did make the fights that were asked for when his profile was increased. Not that I am disagreeing with you that Calzaghe was also a comfort zone cunt, but it's a different set of semantics involving him than someone with the profile of Mayweather.
> 
> And he's not as good as a fighter as Mayweather anyway. That also brings a different standard, Calzaghe is no ATG. I'm a huge fan and loved his fighting style and think that he could have been one, but he's not. Objectivity.
> 
> ...


Marquez could have 10 pac abs and he wouldn't be beating Mayweather. Add Canelo and the rest of his resume is excellent. World titles in 4 divisions, unbeaten

Hes a lock for the top 50


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> If you look at the Oscar-Manny negotiations you know Manny's team gave nothing, they got the weight they wanted, the gloves they wanted, they got nearly twice the tickets and they got more than he was worth at the time. To say Floyd feared Manny is ridiculous, Manny wasn't willing to give anything.


Top Rank ducked Mayweather, that's for sure.


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

If someone thinks Floyd is a shithole human that's cool but if you say Floyd isn't Top 75 you are so biased that you can never be trusted.

This is why Top Rank didn't want Manny to fight Floyd

http://theboxingtribune.com/2013/09/marquez-and-bradley-set-up-for-failure-magnos-monday-rant/

Manny is the franchise, Bob gave him 7 million dollar purses on shows that made 50 million after Cable and HBO took their percentage, check the Vegas disclosure numbers.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pacquiao is a puppet for Top Rank. All he does is smile and do what he's told. Before him it was Cotto, but even then at least Cotto left and got fights on his own terms.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> This may be the most despicable thing I have ever read. You want Floyd, who is smaller than most 140 pounders and some 135 pounders, to fight a hard hitting middleweight because you realize his greatness, if he isn't an ATG than you would be fine with his post Oscar resume. What Floyd haters fail to realize is Floyd and Manny are ATG's because of their pre-Oscar resume and the eye test. If I started watching boxing in 2009 I would feel like you, I often saw this with casuals on ESPN.


Im actually a Floyd fan just calling it how I see it. And if he's so small and fragile, he wouldn't be beating Cotto, DLH, and most likely soon to be Canelo. Canelo still outweighs him by like 20+ pds and with Floyd's skill level that shouldn't matter much. He cant make 140 anymore so who cares if 140 fighters are bigger than him, they still beating Floyd? TBH, I would favor Floyd over GGG anyways just hate how people are so accustomed to him facing B-D level fighters then putting him by Leonard which is disrespectful to the sport. You cant say he's so great then when its time for him to face true threats "oh they're too big". GGG, Canelo, and/or Martinez are his only threats now and if he fails to fight all that's his fault. Wouldn't be surprised if he fought Matthysee-Garcia winner and/or Bradley and people like you suck him off and say "Welllll, the better guys were too big". Its either he's scared or not good enough to test himself like he should no inbetween.


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

techks said:


> Im actually a Floyd fan just calling it how I see it. And if he's so small and fragile, he wouldn't be beating Cotto, DLH, and most likely soon to be Canelo. Canelo still outweighs him by like 20+ pds and with Floyd's skill level that shouldn't matter much. He cant make 140 anymore so who cares if 140 fighters are bigger than him, they still beating Floyd? TBH, I would favor Floyd over GGG anyways just hate how people are so accustomed to him facing B-D level fighters then putting him by Leonard which is disrespectful to the sport. You cant say he's so great then when its time for him to face true threats "oh they're too big". GGG, Canelo, and/or Martinez are his only threats now and if he fails to fight all that's his fault. Wouldn't be surprised if he fought Matthysee-Garcia winner and/or Bradley and people like you suck him off and say "Welllll, the better guys were too big". Its either he's scared or not good enough to test himself like he should no inbetween.


He probably could make 140 actually he was 148 a month before Guerrero, people act like he's a true welter, he's on the small side. Bradley and Lucas will probably end up hall of famers. If I say Mikey isn't that good because he won't fight Lucas, I would be stupid or trolling but you feel comfy saying something as ridiculous as Golovkin vs Mayweather is realistic, I think you know Floyd is clearly Top 75.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> He probably could make 140 actually he was 148 a month before Guerrero, people act like he's a true welter, he's on the small side. Bradley and Lucas will probably end up hall of famers. If I say Mikey isn't that good because he won't fight Lucas, I would be stupid or trolling but you feel comfy saying something as ridiculous as Golovkin vs Mayweather is realistic, I think you know Floyd is clearly Top 75.


I didn't say he was a top 75 just not an ATG. IMO 75 people don't do great in ALL TIMES! Different topic for another day. Anyways Lucas and Bradley would be bottom tier HOF'ers at most. He's not a true welter despite no one being favored over him at the weight are you drunk? Not sure anyone favors anyone over him at 154. Just checked Macklin-GGG weights and both weighed 159. I know that's for the weigh ins but Canelo weighs in 10-15 pds more than GGG on fight night being generous. Floyd still beat DLH and Cotto who I'm sure weighed more than or at least 160 on fight night. Reason Floyd's weight isn't said on fight night yet people are so sure he makes 140 yeah okay. Weight aint everything unless its by too much unless you think Macklin beats Mayweather, please tell me you're not stupid. TBF, if weight was such a problem Floyd should've fought GGG instead but I want him to face both. Not a big deal unless y'all dating, fucking,married etc and you care so much about his health.


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

techks said:


> I didn't say he was a top 75 just not an ATG. IMO 75 people don't do great in ALL TIMES! Different topic for another day. Anyways Lucas and Bradley would be bottom tier HOF'ers at most. He's not a true welter despite no one being favored over him at the weight are you drunk? Not sure anyone favors anyone over him at 154. Just checked Macklin-GGG weights and both weighed 159. I know that's for the weigh ins but Canelo weighs in 10-15 pds more than GGG on fight night being generous. Floyd still beat DLH and Cotto who I'm sure weighed more than or at least 160 on fight night. Reason Floyd's weight isn't said on fight night yet people are so sure he makes 140 yeah okay. Weight aint everything unless its by too much unless you think Macklin beats Mayweather, please tell me you're not stupid. TBF, if weight was such a problem Floyd should've fought GGG instead but I want him to face both. Not a big deal unless y'all dating, fucking,married etc and you care so much about his health.


What part of small for a welter don't you get? I don't think he even cuts weight guys. I don't know what to tell you if you think 20 pounds doesn't matter in boxing than I'm not the stupid one, people jump on you for saying Floyd should fight GGG because it's idiotic to say a small 147 pounder should have to fight 160 pounders. Let's say he beats GGG at 160, you will than say why won't he fight Ward at 162 I know how guys like you work.

I don't want any boxer to die so a keyboard warrior can see the obvious.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> What part of small for a welter don't you get? I don't think he even cuts weight guys. I don't know what to tell you if you think 20 pounds doesn't matter in boxing than I'm not the stupid one, people jump on you for saying Floyd should fight GGG because it's idiotic to say a small 147 pounder should have to fight 160 pounders. Let's say he beats GGG at 160, you will than say why won't he fight Ward at 162 I know how guys like you work.
> 
> I don't want any boxer to die so a keyboard warrior can see the obvious.


Weight does matter and I didn't call you stupid. With Floyd being so talented it shouldn't matter that much hence him still facing Canelo and most likely will be heavily favored. Yeah I'm a hater yet admit to being a fan and do give him credit for Mosley, DLH, Cotto, Hatton wins. IMHO Cotto-Floyd should've been FOTY it have both guys fought hard and its the best inside fighting in a while.

Canelo is bigger than GGG yet GGG will kill Floyd? You must be fucking Floyd to feel so attached to him. He say "all work is easy work" in bed too?:hey

Its settled Macklin>>>>Floyd according to you.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

And again, what 147 fighter is favored over Floyd? 154? If he so called "doesn't belong at either" how awful does that make both divisions look?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

techks said:


> Im actually a Floyd fan just calling it how I see it. And if he's so small and fragile, he wouldn't be beating Cotto, DLH, and most likely soon to be Canelo. Canelo still outweighs him by like 20+ pds and with Floyd's skill level that shouldn't matter much. He cant make 140 anymore so who cares if 140 fighters are bigger than him, they still beating Floyd? TBH, I would favor Floyd over GGG anyways just hate how people are so accustomed to him facing B-D level fighters then putting him by Leonard which is disrespectful to the sport. You cant say he's so great then when its time for him to face true threats "oh they're too big". GGG, Canelo, and/or Martinez are his only threats now and if he fails to fight all that's his fault. Wouldn't be surprised if he fought Matthysee-Garcia winner and/or Bradley and people like you suck him off and say "Welllll, the better guys were too big". Its either he's scared or not good enough to test himself like he should no inbetween.


Whats wrong with the Matthysse fight? Thats the one I want next if he runs through Garcia.


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

techks said:


> Weight does matter and I didn't call you stupid. With Floyd being so talented it shouldn't matter that much hence him still facing Canelo and most likely will be heavily favored. Yeah I'm a hater yet admit to being a fan and do give him credit for Mosley, DLH, Cotto, Hatton wins. IMHO Cotto-Floyd should've been FOTY it have both guys fought hard and its the best inside fighting in a while.
> 
> Canelo is bigger than GGG yet GGG will kill Floyd? You must be fucking Floyd to feel so attached to him. He say "all work is easy work" in bed too?:hey
> 
> Its settled Macklin>>>>Floyd according to you.


Honestly it sounds like you want to suck his dick. You keyboard warriors crack me up, GGG is an inch taller and was 170 vs Macklin the same as Canelo was vs Trout, you know damn Well Golovkin hits much harder at 160. I'm suprised you aren't crying a Kovalev duck because if he beat Ward and Golovkin that would be next.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Whats wrong with the Matthysse fight? Thats the one I want next if he runs through Garcia.


I dont see either as all that, they aight. And another guaranteed 11-1 at least for Floyd but most likely a sweep if you're into those. Neither competitive fights at all and guaranteed not to be. Just want challenges is all.



Golovkingreatestever said:


> Honestly it sounds like you want to suck his dick. You keyboard warriors crack me up, GGG is an inch taller and was 170 vs Macklin the same as Canelo was vs Trout, you know damn Well Golovkin hits much harder at 160. I'm suprised you aren't crying a Kovalev duck because if he beat Ward and Golovkin that would be next.


If they supposedly weigh the same then whats the matter? Sounds to me you're the one fearing so much for Floyd despite GGG being a beatable opponent for Floyd. GGG hits soooo harder than 160 except a 154 Rosado was hanging in there taking the beating. There will always be certain fighters(hvys not included) hitting harder than their weight who cares. They still have to land and that isn't easy to do against Floyd I'd love to see him face a hitter like GGG. Yet Matthysee is such a threat for Floyd to some people hahahahahaahahaahahah, 12-0 Floyd's way. Couldn't knock out Devon or Judah and struggles with both but he's hurting Floyd. His corpses maybe but not the one now.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

techks said:


> I dont see either as all that, they aight. And another guaranteed 11-1 at least for Floyd but most likely a sweep if you're into those. Neither competitive fights at all and guaranteed not to be. Just want challenges is all.


Nothing is guaranteed fighting a guy who is dangerous as Matthysse is.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

I beg to differ. He hits hard but he'd have to hit as hard as a 160 fighter to have a chance. Too wild. Not much if any defense. Easy win for Floyd. Would be funny seeing people change their mind and finally agree with me once Floyd beats him in his sleep.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

techks said:


> I beg to differ. He hits hard but* he'd have to hit as hard as a 160 fighter to have a chance. Too wild. Not much if any defense.* Easy win for Floyd. Would be funny seeing people change their mind and finally agree with me once Floyd beats him in his sleep.


Yea, no. You don't know Canelo then. These are the type of posters I like, know little about Canelo and from what they have seen think he is some wild pressure fighter....so beautiful is this thought process when proven wrong.

Watch Canelo box with Mayweather come Sept. 14th. Believe dat.

#teamCanelo


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Yea, no. You don't know Canelo then. These are the type of posters I like, know little about Canelo and from what they have seen think he is some wild pressure fighter....so beautiful is this thought process when proven wrong.
> 
> Watch Canelo box with Mayweather come Sept. 14th. Believe dat.
> 
> #teamCanelo


I was talking about Lucas Mattysee, calm down lol. Floyd would have to be awake to dominate Alvarez which he should.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> I've picked no fighter over Floyd since hmmm.....
> 
> I can't remember. I haven't picked any of his opponents over him since the mid 2000s, since he doesn't like facing elite opposition. :lol:
> 
> I would have picked Manny and Paul Williams had he faced them.


And you would have been wrong just like you were about Cristian "God" Mijares.:rofl:lol:atsch. Pac is too wide open has short arms and is one dimensional. PBF would have outboxed Pac in the middle of the ring frustrated and undressed him. Paul Williams had a better chance than Pac but is too undiscplined to fight to his strengths which is length and height. He's also a sucker for counter punchers.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> - Handpicked opposition and his shameless ducking of Pacquaio for 2 and a half years is enough to give a major discredit.
> 
> Look at his resume, it's not that impressive.


It takes two to tango buddy. Don't act is as if Pac played no hand in the fight not getting made. He declined to test to face PBF, the same test he's now taking to fight Rios.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Yea, no. You don't know Canelo then. These are the type of posters I like, know little about Canelo and from what they have seen think he is some wild pressure fighter....so beautiful is this thought process when proven wrong.
> 
> Watch Canelo box with Mayweather come Sept. 14th. Believe dat.
> 
> #teamCanelo


Which will lead to him being schooled if he does so. He's not on that level he's going to try and play chess with a grandmaster and will get owned by doing so. He doesn't have the ring IQ or big fight experience to do that. I hope like hell he tries to implement that gameplan if he does he really is buying into his own hype. There's levels to this shit and PBF is operating on a higher boxing level than he is.


----------



## Amsterdam (Aug 26, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> And you would have been wrong just like you were about Cristian "God" Mijares.:rofl:lol:atsch. Pac is too wide open has short arms and is one dimensional. PBF would have outboxed Pac in the middle of the ring frustrated and undressed him. Paul Williams had a better chance than Pac but is too undiscplined to fight to his strengths which is length and height. He's also a sucker for counter punchers.


Guess you missed the memo that the whole Mijares shtick was a big trolling joke.

Pac is not a sucker for a counter puncher, he's a sucker for JMM's counter punching, which is in no way related to Floyd stylistically. Pac is not 1 dimensional either as he's defeated opponents both by aggression and off the backfoot sharp shooting them. A 1 dimensional fighter does not have the kind of success Pac has had vs. as many styles and sizes of opponents that Pac has faced, which by the way, his resume destroys Floyd's.

Pac's awkward rhythm, left handed style, great timing in his left and superior footspeed to Floyd gives Floyd a lot of issue's, as many issue's as Floyd's own accurate right hand would give Pac. Floyd saw something in Pac that he didn't like and made it almost impossible for the fight to be made.


----------



## Amsterdam (Aug 26, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> It takes two to tango buddy. Don't act is as if Pac played no hand in the fight not getting made. He declined to test to face PBF, the same test he's now taking to fight Rios.


He agreed to the test midway through the negotiations. Then Floyd set up a new set of demands. This was all after a PED smear campaign against Pac's name set off by the Floyd Mayweather side, which was an utter nonsense move.

Pac's side played a role, but Floyd's side played a much more disproportionate role. Everyone knows that. Do I need to dig up Floyd interviews where he blatantly indirectly admits that he doesn't want to face Pac? Where he's questioned constantly and can't give a straight answer?

Every time Pac's side agreed to reasonable terms, Floyd set a new unreasonable set to stall it out. :deal

Goes hand in hand with his timely retirements/breaks when the divisions were hot in 2007 and 2008.

He's a businessman first, which everyone would want the most money for least risk, but because of that, I'm going to rate him like a businessman/fighter and not like guys who did things that people didn't think anyone could do - the true ATG's.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> *He agreed to the test midway through the negotiations*. Then Floyd set up a new set of demands. This was all after a PED smear campaign against Pac's name set off by the Floyd Mayweather side, which was an utter nonsense move.
> 
> Pac's side played a role, but Floyd's side played a much more disproportionate role. Everyone knows that. Do I need to dig up Floyd interviews where he blatantly indirectly admits that he doesn't want to face Pac? Where he's questioned constantly and can't give a straight answer?
> 
> ...


Horse shit. His advisor said he still wanted cutoffs.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

techks said:


> I beg to differ. He hits hard but he'd have to hit as hard as a 160 fighter to have a chance. Too wild. Not much if any defense. Easy win for Floyd. Would be funny seeing people change their mind and finally agree with me once Floyd beats him in his sleep.


If he were manage to do that it'd be a helluva win.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> Guess you missed the memo that the whole Mijares shtick was a big trolling joke.
> 
> Pac is not a sucker for a counter puncher, he's a sucker for JMM's counter punching, which is in no way related to Floyd stylistically. Pac is not 1 dimensional either as he's defeated opponents both by aggression and off the backfoot sharp shooting them. A 1 dimensional fighter does not have the kind of success Pac has had vs. as many styles and sizes of opponents that Pac has faced, which by the way, his resume destroys Floyd's.
> 
> Pac's awkward rhythm, left handed style, great timing in his left and superior footspeed to Floyd gives Floyd a lot of issue's, as many issue's as Floyd's own accurate right hand would give Pac. Floyd saw something in Pac that he didn't like and made it almost impossible for the fight to be made.


Yeah he saw something in him, he thought he was on PEDs and rightfully so he refused to test only doing so now to fight Rios. PBF's style would give Pac more fits than Pac would to him. Pac doesn't have a jab he can't cut off the ring and he comes in off balanced and wide open. He also has short arms where he would be lunging in on a master counter puncher like PBF would mean big trouble, I see him getting stopped just like he did against JMM by coming in wide open. If JMM can beat and outbox Pac for most of the rounds in their fights then PBF who's better than JMM in almost every department would do the same, and there's little to suggest otherwise especially given PBF's track record. There's a reason why PBF was the favorite and most boxers favored PBF to beat Pac if they ever fought. Because he's the most complete and defensively sound fighter of the era.


----------



## Amsterdam (Aug 26, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Horse shit. His advisor said he still wanted cutoffs.


 I completely recall Pac's camp agreeing to the testing terms and then Floyd bringing in the ridiculous money splits after that and other things. Where's your source? @PimpC Do you really think that there are any similarities stylistically between JMM and Floyd other than they counter punch? Floyd applies counter punching in a defensive manner, JMM does in an offensive manner. The way that they fight is completely different and JMM's stylistic nemesis of Pacquaio is a rarity that wouldn't apply with someone like Floyd. If you want to believe that, then I can give you a ton of examples of 'x,y,z' vs 'x,y,z' not matching up, even in common opponents between the two. Pac's straight left would find it's mark and his rhythm would offset Floyd. JMM and Floyd's footwork aren't even the same or close, everything combines to make a stylistic clash. Pac and Floyd both have intangibles that would give the opposite a difficult fight. It's not just pressure/counter puncher, etc... Why am I bothering with an original Flomo? Well, at least you're consistent.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

It's discussions like this why i never ranked active fighters. Beating Canelo wouldn't be any better a win then what FMJr has already has. Surely it would be a good win, but is it enough for some to move him several spots on an ATG list? Of course not. Just doesn't work that way.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Don Simon said:


> It just shows how good Floyd is, that we consider someone who will outweigh him by 20lbs on fight night "his toughest challenge".
> 
> If he dominates Canelo I would definitely say it helps his ATG rankings, then depending on how his other fights pan out and who he fights, we can then talk about top 20, top 15 etc.


it just shows how drained he is- being able to add 20lbs of water overnight like that.

The young drained kid got to lose and extra 2lbs over that going in now as well.

So Floyd can win his 3rd weight title the 152 drainage belt and cement his place as P4P infinity !


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Am I the only one who does not care for a FMJr vs. Matthysse fight?


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Am I the only one who does not care for a FMJr vs. Matthysse fight?


No! 11-1 or sweep for Floyd. Mentioned that last page lol


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

techks said:


> No! 11-1 or sweep for Floyd. Mentioned that last page lol


Haha whew!! Now, Mattysse vs. Broner, sign me up! :bbb


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Haha whew!! Now, Mattysse vs. Broner, sign me up! :bbb


Sure, sure. Great fight! Would really respect Broner if he fought him and Thurman not too long after Maidana. Would take him seriously.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

techks said:


> Sure, sure. Great fight! Would really respect Broner if he fought him and Thurman not too long after Maidana. Would take him seriously.


If Broner did that, he'd be justified in taking a decent vacation, and ANY talks about the size of his grapefruits should be squashed immediately! Talk about murder's row of punchers! Of course, in today's boxing, the only guys who seemingly take these types of fights consistently are those w/ no choice. I remember when Jermain taylor went on a great run of opponents. Not all KO punchers, but the level of that run certainly put a strain on his bod. Probably can say the same for Mares the last few years. Oops...kinda wandered a tad off topic there. :smile


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Amsterdam said:


> I completely recall Pac's camp agreeing to the testing terms and then Floyd bringing in the ridiculous money splits after that and other things. Where's your source? @PimpC Do you really think that there are any similarities stylistically between JMM and Floyd other than they counter punch? Floyd applies counter punching in a defensive manner, JMM does in an offensive manner. The way that they fight is completely different and JMM's stylistic nemesis of Pacquaio is a rarity that wouldn't apply with someone like Floyd. If you want to believe that, then I can give you a ton of examples of 'x,y,z' vs 'x,y,z' not matching up, even in common opponents between the two. Pac's straight left would find it's mark and his rhythm would offset Floyd. JMM and Floyd's footwork aren't even the same or close, everything combines to make a stylistic clash. Pac and Floyd both have intangibles that would give the opposite a difficult fight. It's not just pressure/counter puncher, etc... Why am I bothering with an original Flomo? Well, at least you're consistent.


Nope around the time of the Margarito and Mosley fights Koncz revealed that Manny still needed a cut off to take the fight. Then after the Marquez fight, Top Rank put out a statement that they were no longer interested in making a Mayweather fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Canelo is a young fighter who's big and managed to beat Trout.
> 
> A good fighter, but it won't do much for Floyd's legacy IMO.
> 
> Given how infrequently Floyd opens up and takes risks to force a stoppage, if he thrashes Canelo, I'd suspect it will be Canelo who looks like a sitting duck and performs worse than we all thought.


Bump.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

:hammer


----------

